# New Breed Association: Feist Squirrel Dogs



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Hello Everyone:

Just wanted to spread the word about the new breed association for feist dogs. These dogs are recognized by several registries (NKC, UKC, PKC, etc.) but enthusiasts thought a new association was needed.

The dogs are used to hunt a variety of small game but primarily squirrels.

Well, the name of the group is the American Feist Breeders Association (AFBA)

Here's the link: http://www.americanfeistbreeders.com/

Thanks for reading,

-Marc


----------

